# Birth Certificates/Adoption Certificates



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi all,

We are on the verge of legal adoption with our hearing in the next couple of weeks but we are wondering when, after conclusion of the legal process will we receive our daughter's new birth certificate?

Does anybody have any advice (particularly in relation to Scotland)?

We have heard 6-8 weeks but we're not too sure of the accuracy of this and we'd like to arrange an overseas holiday in November if possible.

All your thoughts and advice is greatly appreaciated.

A&E


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello


I think we might have have received Cookie's adoption certificate sooner than that - within 4 weeks but  I guess it depends on  the court and how busy the records office is.  We were with Glasgow for Cookies and a different court for Dino's and they are incredibly slow.


I wouldn't count on getting a passport for November, just in case there is a delay.    Your lawyer might be able to give you a clearer idea?


Bx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

We had a six week wait from the Adoption Order being granted to getting the new adoption certificates.  

Are you sure the AO will be granted at the next hearing?  I understood its not certain until its happened up here (and unlike England) - ours was the other way around in that we had it granted unexpectedly quickly.  

I don't think I'd book anything yet.  

Bop

ETA:  Just noticed your daughter came to you exactly two years after ours came to us   Whereabouts are you - there are a few Scottish adopters on here.  I'm Strathclyde area.


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Bop said:


> We had a six week wait from the Adoption Order being granted to getting the new adoption certificates.
> 
> Are you sure the AO will be granted at the next hearing? I understood its not certain until its happened up here (and unlike England) - ours was the other way around in that we had it granted unexpectedly quickly.
> 
> ...


Bop, we're not booking until after the Court Order but this is not our first hearing and we have been told that, as things stand (and fingers crossed), we should be granted the order imminently at the next court date. Our dates, as we can see from your sig are nearly identical two years apart.

We're also in Strathclyde and will look out for others, thanks.


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

A little update for you all (and for anyone in a similar position in future) we called the passport office this morning and they said that the would accept an application without the new birth certificate as long as we have:

*The original birth certificate
*The Court Order granting the adoption (usually with adopters in two weeks)
*A covering letter explaining that we would like the passport to be issued in the new name

Apparently, this is IPS policy and should ensure that anybody in a similar position to us will be able to use this route rather than have to wait 5-8 weeks for the new certificate.

Thanks for the help/advice.

A&E


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Final update: our adoption was granted (woo hoo!) and we asked our solicitor about the documents and she advised that in Scotland (don't know about the rest of the UK) the original birth certificate is sealed from the moment the adoption is granted and no court order is issued.  However, she also indicated that the conclusion of the order was a statutory 14 days and that the new birth certificate is usually available in less than four weeks after this.

Bottom line - 6-8 weeks is the time scale for a new BC and passport thereafter.

We booked our holiday on the way back from court!

A&E


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations - so glad it was granted and hope you enjoy your holiday.  

I was about to say there is no court order in Scotland - but your solicitor has given you that info already.  I suspect you used the same solicitor as us as he seems to handle most cases in the West of Scotland!

I see you're still copying our timings in that our order was granted almost exactly two years ago - we're celebrating with the kids this weekend! 

Bop


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Final final update - got the birth certificate on 25/10/10 after chasing our solicitor.

Interview with IPS on 29/10/10

Passport arrived 2/11/10.

Holiday to Barbados on 18/11/10 cannot wait!

Bop, interesting that everything went almost exactly as per your dates despite the changes to the process. We'll be celebrating next year.


----------

